# 2 DVI/HDMI-Signale gleichzeitig auf einen Monitor darstellen



## Krumnix (2 November 2017)

Hallo.

Ich hab hier 2 DVI/HDMI Quellen, welche gleichzeitig auf einem Monitor angezeigt werden sollen. 
Es gibt sehr wenige TFT, welche die Funktion PiP anbieten (Picture in Picture), auch viele TV-Geräte haben diese Funktion (z.B. 2. Sender als kleines Bild anzeigen).

Ich bin aber auf der Suche nach einer konfigurierbaren Box, welche 2 DVI/HDMI-Eingänge hat und einen Ausgang. In der Box könnte ich dann die Größe und Position der
beiden Anzeigen frei wählen.
Ein absolutes Highlight wäre noch die Unterstützung von Touch, welche dann jeweils an die Kanäle der jeweiligen Anzeigen per USB geleitet würden. 

Sowas wie ein KVM-Switch mit PiP und Touch/USB

Kennt jemand eine Box, welche die PiP-Funktion oder gar beide (inkl. Touch) beherrscht?

Danke.

Gruß,
Krumnix


----------



## Blockmove (2 November 2017)

Such mal unter Roland Video Mixer.
Touch geht damit nicht.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Krumnix (2 November 2017)

Nette Teile, aber nicht wirklich für die Industrie tauglich 
Aber im Grunde genau sowas suche ich.


----------



## blackpeat (2 November 2017)

Auch nicht wirklich Industrie tauglich aber um einiges günstiger. Vielleicht haben die auch etwas was besser für dich passt. 

http://www.lindy.de/HDMI-4K-UHD-4:1-Umschalter-mit-PiP-Funktion.htm?websale8=ld0101&pi=38151

*edit

Ein Hersteller von KVM Switchen über Ethernet die haben vielleicht auch was für dich einfach mal nachfragen

http://de.adder.com/


----------



## Blockmove (2 November 2017)

Welche Auflösung und Frequenz haben deine DVI-Quellen?
Unterschiedliche Auflösungen und Frequenzen sind nämlich richtig interessant.
Am einfachsten funktioniert 2 mal Full-HD mit gleicher Frequenz mit einem 4K-Monitor.
Viele der größeren 4K-Monitore können 2 Signalquellen nebeneinander. Und das Schöne ist, dass es auch ein scharfes Bild ist.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Krumnix (2 November 2017)

Quelle 1 hat 1024*768 oder 1280*960. Quelle 2 ist egal. Sie kann angepasst werden auf das, was möglich/nötig ist.
Ich nehme mal Kontakt mit den von adder auf. Vielleicht haben die eine Lösung.


----------



## Blockmove (2 November 2017)

Dumme Frage:
Sind beide Quellen PC?
Falls ja, hast du schon an RDP oder VNC gedacht?
Damit würde unter Umständen sogar Touch funktionieren.


----------



## oliver.tonn (2 November 2017)

Frag mal bei Black Box an.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet


----------



## Krumnix (3 November 2017)

Das eine ist ein in sich gesperrtes Linux-System eines Maschinenherstellers, das andere ein PC mit Windows.
Da beide Systeme einen DVI/HDMI Ausgang haben, wollte ich so das Signal auf einen Monitor bringen.
Der Platz an der Maschine für einen 2. Monitor ist noch vorhanden und nicht gewünscht. 
Da die Anzeige der Maschine viel Platz auf dem Monitor unbenutzt läßt wollte ich dort das PC-Bild mit einem
kleinen Programm darstellen (SAP-Daten zum herzustellenden Produkt soll dort angezeigt werden).


----------



## Krumnix (7 November 2017)

Hab da mal was gefunden:
http://www.ntikvm.de/hdmi-multiviewer.html#tab-2
Sieht sehr gut aus. Man kann zumindest die Positionierung der einzelnen Signale frei definieren. Gefällt mir sehr gut.
Jetzt bräuchte ich ein KM-Switch, der anhand der Mausposition das Signal zwischen zwei Ausgängen verteilt 
So ähnlich, wie das hier mit dem Video-Signal


----------

